# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Lều du lịch,túi ngủ | HÀNH TRANG DU LỊCH- CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP TÚI NGỦ VÀ LỀU DU LỊCH

## hanhtrangphuot

HÀNH TRẠNG DU LỊCH- CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP TÚI NGỦ VÀ LỀU DU LỊCH.
_TÚI NGỦ DU LỊCH_
*     Túi ngủ được xem như là một “nhu yếu phẩm” cho bất kì phượt thủ nào tham gia các loại hình du lịch như hiking, trekking, backpacking… Song đồng thời nó cũng là hành trang thiết yếu của bất kì ai ưa thích sự dịch chuyển bởi những tính năng của chiếc túi ngủ góp phần mang lại những trải nghiệm thú vị cho chuyến đi của bạn.*
*Túi ngủ du lịch là một dòng sản phẩm chuyên dụng cho các chuyến du lịch, dã ngoại, cắm trại…
Lớp ngoài cùng của túi làm bằng polyester, bên trong là bông giữ nhiệt, lớp trong cùng bằng vải cotton mềm mại. Túi có trọng lượng nhẹ, kích thước rộng tạo cho người nằm sự thoải mái.
Sau khi dùng gấp gọn và cho vào trong một chiếc túi nhỏ gọn đi kèm,rất dễ dàng để bạn mang túi đi bất cứ nơi đâu.*

GIAO HÀNG TẬN NƠI TRONG ĐIẠ BÀN TP HCM, NGOAÌ ĐIẠ BÀN THÌ BẰNG ĐƯỜNG BƯU ĐIỆN HOẶC UỶ THÁC(khách hàng có thể huỷ đơn đặt hàng nếu trong quá trình giao hàng cảm thấy hàng không hợp với ý thích cuả mình)
. LIÊN HỆ : 01654684528 (A.TOÀN)

Website:  http://hanhtrangphuot.blogspot.com/

*LỀU DU LỊCH 2 NGƯỜI LT01:*


Chất liệu:vải Polyeste không thấm nướcKhung lều được làm từ sợi cacbon tổng hợp.Kích thước :cao 1.3m;dài 2.1m;rộng 1.5mTrọng lượng : 1.7kgMô tả thêm:Đỉnh lều có lỗ thông gió.Cửa ra vào có 2 lớp và có màn chống muỗi.
 *540.000Đ*

*LỀU DU LỊCH 2 NGƯỜI LT02*


Chất liệu:vải Polyeste không thấm nướcKhung lều được làm từ sợi cacbon tổng hợp.Kích thước :cao 1.3m;dài 2.1m;rộng 1.5mTrọng lượng : 1.7kgMô tả thêm:Đỉnh lều có lỗ thông gió.Cửa ra vào có 2 lớp và có màn chống muỗi.
*540.000*




*LỀU DU LỊCH 4 NGƯỜI TT04(Xuất xứ:Hãng Campaign)*


Chất liệu: Vải dù chống thấm cao cấp.Khung lều được làm từ sợi cacbon tổng hợp.Kích thước: 2.1m*2.1m*1.6m ( dài x rộng x cao).Trọng lượng:3.5kgMô tả thêm:Đỉnh lều có lỗ thông gió.Lều có 2 cửa,Cửa ra vào có 2 lớp và có màn chống muỗi.Màu sắc:xám cam như hình hoặc xanh lá cây-xám.Xuất xứ:Hãng Campman.
*
990.000Đ*

*LỀU DU LỊCH 6-7 NGƯỜI(Xuất xứ:Hãng Campman)*


Chất liệu:vải pha nilon chống thấmKhung lều được làm từ sợi  sợi cacbon nên rất nhẹ và dẻo.Kích thước: 310x300x155 ( DxRxC)Trọng lượng:5 kgMô tả thêm:Lều có không gian rộng.Đáy lều bằng vải bạt tráng nhựa chống thấm. Đỉnh lều là lớp lưới  thoáng khí và có thêm 1 lớp phủ bên ngoài lều.Lều có 2 cửa,Cửa ra vào có 2 lớp và có màn chống muỗi.Xuất xứ:Hãng Campman.
*1.600.000Đ*





*TÚI NGỦ WIND-TRIP 02:*


Chất liệu:Lớp ngoài của túi ngủ được làm bằng vải polyester, bên trong là bông.Trọng lượng túi ngủ:0.8kgKích thước túi ngủ:2.1*0.8mKích thước túi đựng:25cmĐiều kiên sử dụng:Ba mùa xuân,hè,thu;mùa đông ở miền nam và miền trung.Mô tả thêm:*Túi ngủ có mũ nhằm giữ ấm cho đầu, có thêm vải màn tuyn chống muỗi.*
*
295.000Đ*

 *TÚI NGỦ ĐA NĂNG A1*

Chất liệu polyeste,túi ngủ được chứa trong một túi nhỏ gọn chiều dài khoảng *25cm*(như hình).Trọng lượng túi ngủ:0.8kgKích thước túi ngủ:2.1-0.8mMô tả thêm:Túi ngủ có dạng hình chữ nhật,*không có mũ*.Chức năng:túi ngủ,làm mền, võng.
 *340.000Đ*




*TÚI NGỦ ĐÔNG TND03*


Chất liệu:Lớp ngoài:polyesterBên trong là mút để giữ nhiệt.Lớp trong cùng:vải cotton tạo cảm giác thoải mái.Kích thước túi ngủ:Dài:2.1m;Rộng đầu:0.85m;Rộng chân:0.7mTrọng lượng túi ngủ:1.65kgNhiệt độ: Tử -5-10độ C*Túi ngủ:có thêm vải màn tuyn chống muỗi*
*
850.000Đ
*

*TÚI NGỦ ĐÔNG TND04*




Chất liệu:Lớp ngoài:polyesterBên trong là mút để giữ nhiệt.Kích thước túi ngủ:Dài:2.1m;Rộng 0.8mTrọng lượng túi ngủ:1.65kgNhiệt độ: Tử -5-10độ C*Túi ngủ:có thêm vải màn tuyn chống muỗi*
*850.000Đ*

----------


## dung89

Bao giờ mới được đi cắm trại du lịch đây

----------


## kohan

Biết bao giờ được đi du lịch để mua túi ngủ

----------

